# NO AF DURING DR - WHAT HAPPENS NEXT ????



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi i am currently on DR since 3rd May and due to start Stimming 6th June - was supposed to contact RFC if AF not arrived by 1st june but thought it was 3rd June - does anyone know what will happen now ? i know i'm not pregnant as it would be the immaculate conception but did take a test just to be sure and it was negative.

will they keep me on DR until Af arrives or abandon treatment alltogether ?


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, you should phone rfc. Explain that you are due to start stimms on monday but af is not here. They will book you in for scan and bloods. If these show you have down regged there will be no problem continuing. I had no problem during my 3 previous txs but this time af did not show up when supposed to. I had bloods done and they told me i could continue no problem, a few days later af arrived. Sometimes think she does this for badness.      Hope everything goes ok for you.     

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

ok i am oficially comuter illiterate - just figured out how to reply again - duh lol

all seems to be ok - can feel the witch coming on now - or maybe just nerves ?

bloods taken but no scan - negative preg test (which i knew anyways) have to cb 3.30 for results - my spray is fuller then should be so may not be takign correctly and may have to double up to allow continue on same dates as schduled or may leave me on currently level and delay stimming for a few days to allow witch to arrive 

thanks for replying  and i'lllet you know the results later 

xxx


----------

